

Valve Software developing for linux - trotsky
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTA3OTY

======
narad
When I was using Windows, I used to play lot of time-killing games. After
switching to Ubuntu, I could not find those games. Some of those linux games
were not as good as those windows games. I could try playing via Wine, but
didn't.

So, my productivity has increased now. Most of time is devoted to fixing bugs,
trying to increase passive income, trying to get some certifications etc.,

Still, I miss those games... AoE, Thief Series, HL, Diablo...

------
andrewfelix
Steam and Adobe are the only reasons I don't use Linux. I would love to make
the switch otherwise.

